# 2022 Tiguan



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

https://youtu.be/l1Fc_nJ3iv8






Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

https://youtu.be/UJ21wc1lsAs


Kurt


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

That looks nice. I like that they updated the lighting to full LED and the RGB LEDs for the interior lighting. Hope all that stays for the US version.


----------



## cherna (Feb 2, 2018)

The Tiguan R is not destined for the U.S. [yet]

With how hot CUV sales are, you'd think they would want to sell it here. I hope they have something else in the works.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I like this guy better, and theres more details on the R (even if we don't get it)....parts.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E8n81wB2n8


----------



## FSH567 (May 10, 2020)

Speaking of parts, I plan to upgrade my Tiguan script to the newer style. I prefer the center location and updated font. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









I do, however, find our fake exhaust tips slightly more convincing.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Here are spy shots from what they say is the 2021, it has the new tails, centered Tiguan AND the LCD AC controls, something I believe would work on our 18/19s, with some coding.

https://www.motor1.com/photos/733394/2021-vw-tiguan-facelift-no-camouflage-spy-photos/


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

i like the improvements overall, but they somehow made the fake exhaust tips look even more fake


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

blueimp said:


> i like the improvements overall, but they somehow made the fake exhaust tips look even more fake


They're the same horrible exhaust tips that the SQ5 has.


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

AkiraSieghart said:


> They're the same horrible exhaust tips that the SQ5 has.


i can't...


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

Zabes64 said:


> Here are spy shots from what they say is the 2021, it has the new tails, centered Tiguan AND the LCD AC controls, something I believe would work on our 18/19s, with some coding.
> 
> https://www.motor1.com/photos/733394/2021-vw-tiguan-facelift-no-camouflage-spy-photos/


VW often releases updates a year earlier in Europe than we get here, especially when our version is unique to the global version.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

blipsman said:


> Zabes64 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are spy shots from what they say is the 2021, it has the new tails, centered Tiguan AND the LCD AC controls, something I believe would work on our 18/19s, with some coding.
> ...


As long as I can get the LCD AC I'm happy


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Zabes64 said:


> As long as I can get the LCD AC I'm happy


I've had touch controls before for AC, trust me you don't want them.....


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

mattchatr said:


> Zabes64 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as I can get the LCD AC I'm happy
> ...


Seriously? Sad


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> I've had touch controls before for AC, trust me you don't want them.....


Cadillac's LCD/touch-sensitive controls from their previous gen cars were some of the worst experiences I've had in cars....but the Tiguan can't be _that_ bad...


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

I am super pleased with my 2018 Tiguan and have no complaints. I too would like to see the short wheel base version, but like the third row seating option just in case my kids have friends over (pre COVID 19  ).

My only complaint in Canada (NAR vs ROW) is the incredibly disappointing support for the Navigation system map updates. I know you can use Apple CarPlay or Android Auto, but the integration is very good. The RNS510 was also very well integrated. I just do not understand why VW is not able to offer updates like the ROW or like other manufacturers who offer free maps in NAR. This is a serious flaw, enough to make me consider a Honda Pilot next time. And I am a loyal VW fan... I own three right now.

My advice is to ask this question when you test drive, along with the others you have. This not the thread to complain on maps.... there are others for that. I just believe customers in NAR need to be aware of this issue. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

rjboonstra said:


> ... My only complaint in Canada (NAR vs ROW) is the incredibly disappointing support for the Navigation system map updates. ... This is a serious flaw, enough to make me consider a Honda Pilot next time. ...


And to think the serious flaws with the Passport (and Pilot) with the entertainment system crapping out drove me to go with VAG again.

Totally agree the NAR market needs a better update system for map updates.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jonese said:


> ....Totally agree the NAR market needs a better update system for map updates.


During the entire time you own this vehicle, what critical will not be covered by the original data? You are just being whiny.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Zoom in to the middle of the drivers AID and the speed limit sign is to the left and the time is back in the middle on the new AID

https://www.motor1.com/photo/5066885/2022-volkswagen-tiguan-eu/


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

jonese said:


> And to think the serious flaws with the Passport (and Pilot) with the entertainment system crapping out drove me to go with VAG again.
> 
> Totally agree the NAR market needs a better update system for map updates.


Bingo, I moved away from Honda because their entertainment units are terrible. Laggy, slow, nothing in a meaningful location, hvac controls integrated into touch screens hidden in menu's. I've had 4 generations of Honda's that they couldn't seem to fix the lag on....and I mean like 4 or 5 seconds to transition between screens. Nearly put my fist through it a couple times - talk about distracted driving and a real safety concern. VW have their entertainment systems down pretty solid.


----------



## albert_m3 (Jan 23, 2017)

I guess the digital dash is taking over and I'm probably in the minority, but I prefer analog...


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

albert_m3 said:


> I guess the digital dash is taking over and I'm probably in the minority, but I prefer analog...


Albert.... I agree. I am an analog gauge fan too. I added a PODI turbo boost gauge to my Tiguan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

albert_m3 said:


> I guess the digital dash is taking over and I'm probably in the minority, but I prefer analog...


Me too. It is like trading in a Rolex for a cheap Timex.


----------



## FSH567 (May 10, 2020)

We can hope VW includes the adjustable center armrest in the refresh. This way we can retrofit a bit easier than the current method of replacing the entire center console with a costly European version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

albert_m3 said:


> I guess the digital dash is taking over and I'm probably in the minority, but I prefer analog...


I agree. I liked the digital dash on the 2018 Tiguan. It was similar to Audi’s. Then VW updated it for 2019 to use the same display as the Jetta. It looks so cheap and basic compared to analog or AID1. Looks like the new one will have the same ugly AID. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> I agree. I liked the digital dash on the 2018 Tiguan. It was similar to Audi’s. Then VW updated it for 2019 to use the same display as the Jetta. It looks so cheap and basic compared to analog or AID1. Looks like the new one will have the same ugly AID.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its less busy for sure, and being a driver of a 2018 R with the older style AID I was a little disappointing but then again, the new system is a way nicer display. Its crisper and sharper and there are ways to spruce it up a bit using coding and even add back the intermittent numbers on the speedo...that bugged me the most....the oversimplification of the gauges. Oh, and no needle sweep or way to mod that was a bummer as well.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> D3Audi said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. I liked the digital dash on the 2018 Tiguan. It was similar to Audi’s. Then VW updated it for 2019 to use the same display as the Jetta. It looks so cheap and basic compared to analog or AID1. Looks like the new one will have the same ugly AID.
> ...


Agreed. I'm a fan of AID2 as well. A bit more customizable yet less busy looking. I test drove a Tiguan with AID1, and still prefer the new gen. I don't understand the point of a full digital instrument cluster of you're going to be forced to have analogue gauges displayed at all times?


----------

